# Fine Wine Purchases in Arizona?



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

It seems Arizona has some rather inconvenient laws regarding shipping alcohol into the state. No doubt it has to do with capturing tax revenue. I first ran into this years ago trying to get my favorite Canadian whisky shipped here.

I am now starting to build my wine holdings with an emphasis on items that will age well over the next 20+ years. I am again running into the problem of limited availability here in southern Arizona as well as I find the purveyors often seem to sell at a premium vs. the wider wine market I see on the 'Net, most notably it seems in the San Francisco area. So my question to the members are:

1) Could Phoenix area members point me towards wine shop(s) that deal in items such as true vintage port? I have done web searches and often cannot tell the corner party store from a good retailer. I do not want to spend hours during a day trip up to Phoenix looking for stores that do not cater to what I am seeking. I am looking at case purchases of recent vintages from the big houses to set down for 20+ years.

2) Does any Arizona board member know of a 'Net retailer that will ship quality product to Arizona?

Any help would be most appreciated!

Cheers


----------

